# Working with florists, rental companies, party planners



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Most of the caterers on this site work fairly large numbers....do you have floral designers in house or do you subcontract them?  Rental companies, finding a good one makes all the difference in the world.  Party Planners, need a thread all by themselves....I bet there are some serious stories about working with planners.  So how do you provide services other than "just food"?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

By recommending other services and they pay you for securing the gig.(make sure they have good rep first)


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Problem is, "Professional Party Planners" aren't always capable or experienced. By definition, if you get paid for doing something you are a professional. To make matters worse, many people get into party planning because they think "it would be fun!"

Rookie event planners tend to focus on the clients desires (rightly so), but sometimes forget what is actually possible for a given venue, budget or time frame. They also only know one way of doing something, so if anything fails (like the weather) they can't make adjustments, and the party is ruined. A good experienced planner has many contingency plans, and can make adjustments if the situation changes. "The show must go on!"


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Most party planners I have met were a total waste of $. The only thing they knew in most cases was how to bring in and line up a bridal party.(We do that for free) Most do not know the difference between a rack of lamb and a slice of prime rib.. In many cases they advise the client wrong. Save money , buy a nicer cake with what you save by not using a planner.


----------

